

Cops to Airbnb Host: No white people in this black neighborhood please - alohahacker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f0Q8PuvCrU
Cops tell Black Airbnb Host that it's not safe to have white guests here in the black neighborhood while questioning and interrogating her.
======
psychotik
Um, BnB != AirBnb. That title's a little misleading.

~~~
ColinWright
If you look at the previous submissions of this story, it does seem to be
AirBnB:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2918751>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2920622>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2925720>

